# New Boat Question (sorry its long)



## BensalemAngler (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello

I have a couple of newbie boat questions. I am going to purchase a 10' to 16' Jon Boat, Semi V, or Deep V alumiun boat, one without casting deck or live wells for that matter. Pretty much a hull of a boat in the next 4 months. I do not have loads of money for this purchase, so an electric motor is what I will be using. Most likely on both the front and the back.

Now keep in mind I have done my reading in many different sites but I feel this is the best site to post my questions. Sorry if they are elementry and all.

With an electric motor I will be boating and fishing Levittown Lake, Core Creek Park, Falls Township Park, and Lake Galena. I would like to do the Delaware but the boats I am thinking about and not having a gas motor limits me. But I guess at least I am on the water.

The boat will be used for fishing, mainly weekend fishing for 2 adults and one child.

Question 1:

If you were me, what type of boat would you buy and what manuafacturer would you use? Even the name of the boat. would help. 

Question 2:

Riveted or Welded?

Question 3:

Best electric motor to get both front and back, and what thrust?

Question 4:

Can I eventually add a casting deck and other cool stuff and the boat still be safe?

Question 5:

OK I bought the boat, it just was delivered now what?

I am so sorry to all the questions but if you have any answers to any questions and ones that I am not thinking of PLEASE let me know.

Thank you all in Advance


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for joining? 

Before some chime in and answer you, will you be towing this boat or will you be throwing it in the back of a pickup? Im assuming you are going to trailer it.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you for having me.

Yes I will be using a trailer.


----------



## redbug (Oct 10, 2007)

first welcome to the site.
I have fished those lakes and have caught a lot of fish in them.
the first thing to think of is how long will you have THIS boat?

I would go with the longer boat it will give you more choices to answer your other questions.
A semi Jon boat will give stable fishing platform and again leave room for mods.
https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/index.cfm?boat=2281
I'm a motor guide guy so that would be my choice but minnkota makes a nice motor. for the back of the boat I would suggest getting a 24volt motor in a 16' boat you will be able to store the 2 batteries and it will give you more time on the water 
https://sites.mercurymarine.com/portal/page?_pageid=125,59654&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL
with the larger motor in the back you can go with a smaller 12 volt motor up front. 

good luck I hope this helps if you buy a used boat be sure to check for leaks ..

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks redbug!

Also the next 4 months in my opinion are the best time to buy a used boat/package. Check you local craigslist and want ads. Hit your local marinas.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks so much Redbug and Jim. That is just what I am looking for. I most likely will have this boat for a while b/c of storage problems and other stuff.

Thanks again


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cool questions - I think Redbug and Jim have it answered.

I fish Galena all the time w/ Gamefisher in fact we are gonna try today.

Good luck with the boat and all


----------



## Nickk (Oct 10, 2007)

esquired said:


> Very cool questions - I think Redbug and Jim have it answered.
> 
> I fish Galena all the time w/ Gamefisher in fact we are gonna try today.
> 
> Good luck with the boat and all


sorry to sidetrack but how big a gamefisher? I saw a 12' recently for cheap, is that too small to stand up in?


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 10, 2007)

AaAngler, welcome. 

The others here gave you good advice, but I will reinforce that I don't think 12' is enough room for 3 people and gear. I would go 16'. 12' is also not ideal for adding a deck to, however I did. For trolling motor, get the most powerful you can afford/have enough room for batteries for. 

Nikk, standing up in mine requires some balance, and if two people stand up in it, it gets tippy.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 10, 2007)

For elec, and small outboards, personally I would choose a mod vee, like the tracker shown above. 14 ought to be enough, but 15 wouldn't hurt. Trackers tend to be heavy for their size, but grumman, alumacraft, and a couple other companies make, or have made good ones that are lighter. Don't be afraid of going riveted. Definitely buy used. Definitely trailer it - throwing any boat, aside from canoe/kayak in a truck is a PITA. I would start with a good 24 volt transom mount, then buy a bow mount, prolly 55 pound, then a good small outboard. If you are fishing smaller water, a regular jon would work, but if you are going to be in big water, a mod vee, or even a vee is better. I fish out of a 12 foot semi vee, in lake allatoona, which is a rather large reservoir, with lots of pleasure boaters. 12 feet is a little cramped, but can take the water just fine, and I can stand up, so long as I am on the bottom deck, and not on top of the seats. If it were a flat bottom, I would have trouble with the rough water. As I said, the vee, or mod vee, will take rough water with ease. The flatbottom is better for smaller water. 

Rereading your first post, you said it is small water, so either of the three would suit you fine. In all of them, you can later update, and add all the fancy livewells, electronics, casting decks and all that large bass boats have, but 14 feet is probably about the smallest that that kinda thing is real practical. 
good luck/


----------



## pbw (Oct 10, 2007)

Its next to impossible to find a mod-v alum boat. Seems around here its flat jon boat or full V.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you Thank you all.

These are great responses, it gives me some great reading and searchiong info at work.

Thanks again I really appreciate it.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 15, 2007)

OK so this is what I have come up with.

Boat:

2007 TRACKER Topper™ 1436 Riveted Jon

https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/index.cfm?boat=2264

Trolling Motor:

Minn Kota Endura 55 Trolling Motor, 36-in Shaft

https://www.fogdog.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2004467&cp=711582&filter=yes&fCat=711582&fpricesort=priceAscending&parentPage=family

For the rear, bow motor will come later. For a grand price of 
$1903.52 (with sales tax, no battery or charger)

Sorry if these post are annoying I just want to make sure I do not screw up on what I should get or not get.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nickk (Oct 15, 2007)

is that a typo because at about $700.00 for the boat and $300.00 for the TM you're looking at a $900.00 trailer then :shock:



*? to the experienced:
could you add a casting deck to a 1436?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 15, 2007)

boat: $754
TM: $259.99
trailer: $765
plus sales tax of 7%

$1903.53


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2007)

Dude - sales tax (outside of Phila) is 6%

And that is one expensive trailer

Check these out:


https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?CategoryID=441&pricetype


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool even better. Now can get a Bow TM too.

I just went with the trailer from Tracker, did not realize I could buy one from somewhere else and the boat would fit.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## redbug (Oct 15, 2007)

the 14' lenght will be a tight fit for 3 people remember when your little on grows up you might be better off getting the 15' boat. a little more room is always a good thing..


also you can avoid all taxes on your motor if yu buy in delaware or find a sight that offers free shpping

Wayne


----------



## pbw (Oct 15, 2007)

esquired said:


> Dude - sales tax (outside of Phila) is 6%
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?CategoryID=441&pricetype




Anyone used one of these? I was looking at them pretty good deal I'm sure you would need bearing buddies.


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2007)

esquired said:


> Dude - sales tax (outside of Phila) is 6%
> 
> And that is one expensive trailer
> 
> ...




Good call my man! =D>


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Two things. It just bugs me to see all the assumptions about riveted boats, by folks who obviously don't own, or have a lot of experience with them. Contrary to popular belief, they aren't just a time bomb waiting to start leaking. We have had boats from the mid 50s, that have gotten used, and abused, that are still watertight. Also had a welded one that leaked. There is nothing wrong with welded boats, except when it comes to replacing a transom :x , but there also is nothing wrong with riveted ones. 

Also, what makes you think 12 inch tires distribute the weight better? Changing the tire size is a big improvement, but absolutely not weight wise. Changing the tire size, helps only the bearings. The boat, and trailer will not notice a difference. Larger tires spin fewer times in a given distance, than would smaller ones. That is due to the larger circumference. But, spinning less times also means spinning slower. Both of these help the bearings a lot. Puts a lot less distance around the spindle on them, and in bearings, distance is friction, friction is heat, and heat is bad. 

I don't know if it has been said, but add bearing buddies. Best thing you can do to a boat trailer.


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 25, 2007)

That trailer is rated at 600lbs, and will probably not be enough once you factor in boat, seats, batteries, trolling motors, cooler, gear, blah, blah, blah 

I'm thinking a 14' boat would weigh in the 200lb range, batteries are roughly 60lbs. each, and so on. Heck, even the pound that the bearing buddies would add needs to be considered!


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi NJ,

I think bassboy didn't really mean anything by his wording, but he could have chosen then better, it came off bad.

However, I do not know, as I've not seen the trailers in question, but it's probably the axle and/or construction of the trailer that gave it it's larger capacity, although larger tires generally, but not always, are rated for a heavier load as well.

That's a great point too, if at all possible, purchase a larger weighted trailer than you think you will need, you might just be glad you did that one camping trip or such that you don't have any more room in the truck, and started loading stuff up in the boat on the way over!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 26, 2007)

Bassboy

Thanks for the link, I use to live in South Jersey.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah sorry about my wording. My dad and I both have an issue, with wording things wrong, and accidentally offending people. Folks that know us get used to it, but ones that don't, aren't always happy with me. 

Most 8 inch tires are rated at 500 each - 1000 pounds together.
Many 12s are 900 to 1000 a piece. But, they make axles and springs that are 1000 pounds, and I bet that some of those smaller trailers have them. 

Anangler, that wasn't my link. That was fishin NJ's link. 
Not gonna take credit that don't belong to me. :lol:


----------

